# Bontrager Node 1/2 Odometer



## rskiba

I am wondering if someone who owns a Node 1 or 2 can explain if the Odometer function is independent per bike profile along with the ANT+ sensors?

I want to use the Node on two different bikes and would like to have the sensors and Odometer function work per bike independently. After looking through the online manual, it looks like it will remember 2 sets of sensors configurations but it is not clear if it has individual odometers or a single combined odometer.

Thanks,

--Rob


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Not sure - I have one, but it's sitting at the LBS waiting for my new Madone. Should have it next weekend....I'll post info then if no one else answers.


----------



## 72guy

http://media.bontrager.com/owners_manuals/computers/Bontrager_Node_EN.pdf

p.33 Looks like it combines trip and odometer mileage for bikes 1 & 2. It would be a nice feature that you were asking about. I'd confirm it for you if it wasn't snowing. No trainer either. I'd also like to be able to control the stopwatch manually.


----------



## rskiba

Bought one this past week and it does not have separate odometer functions for Bike 1 and 2. This is the only thing that I found to be a "wish" - otherwise this is a really nice ANT+ computer!

--Rob


----------



## MarvinK

How is the battery life for you guys? I'm doing on a warranty on mine and hoping the replacement is much better. Current computer only lasts 2-4 weeks. Already on my 4th battery. Trek says that isn't normal.


----------



## 72guy

Owners manual says the battery should last 10 months using the computer 1hr/day. I've been using mine for 4 weeks and the battery icon shows full.


----------



## rskiba

Too early to tell - mine still shows 100% full as well.....

--Rob


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Marvin - my LBS had a bad Node 1 - it was eating a battery per week. Bontrager took care of it under warrenty - no questions.


----------



## j.o.e.l

I've got the same battery life problem. I've only had it two months but I'm already on my third battery. I'm going back to my LBS tomorrow.


----------



## pbuohl

I've had mine since October and I don't have any battery issues. I'm still using the original battery.


----------



## MarvinK

Good to hear most people aren't having battery issues... just waiting for the replacement from Trek.


----------



## aggarcia

How does extreme cold effect battery life? I have had my Node2 for a week. I have only ridden 3 times with it, but they were all in the low 30's. After the first ride the battery icon went from full to empty. The computer has not died, but it is not reassuring that the battery display shows empty.


----------



## 72guy

Sounds like a bad battery or computer. I've had many rides in the 20s and 30s and icon still shows full battery.


----------



## aggarcia

Here is the response from Trek - 

Thanks for writing. I have heard a few reports of this and it seems to be an issue with the head unit not going to sleep properly. We are looking into this matter to come up with a resolution. In the meantime it may help to remove the head unit from the bike and take it in with your or into another room where it will be far enough away from the sensors to go fully to sleep. I'm sorry I don't have more information at this time.

I actually have been taking the computer off the bike afterward so that I can enter all the data in my bike log spreadsheet. I replaced the battery and will watch battery life. My LBS told me if I still have a problem bring the computer back and they will sway it for another. 

I really do like all the info the Node2 offers.


----------



## MarvinK

aggarcia: That's what they told me the first time... and then I wrote back 2 weeks later after it died again while following those recommendations... and they had me take it to the Trek dealer to warranty. I haven't received the replacement yet, but should this week.


----------



## aggarcia

My local shop replaced the Node2 without any questions. The second unit works like a champ. Sounds like they have a production problem.


----------



## sixduce52

Just got a node 1 and it seems to clear all odometer accumulated miles every time I reset it. Anybody know how to retain the odometer info so I know how many miles are on my bike??


----------



## early one

sixduce52 said:


> Just got a node 1 and it seems to clear all odometer accumulated miles every time I reset it. Anybody know how to retain the odometer info so I know how many miles are on my bike??


Don't reset it. Use the + button (4 sec) to start a new trip.


----------



## GDTRFB

sixduce52 said:


> Just got a node 1 and it seems to clear all odometer accumulated miles every time I reset it. Anybody know how to retain the odometer info so I know how many miles are on my bike??


There is a total mileage odometer as a secondary function. I believe that you access it by holding down the left-side button for a few seconds.
As far as I know, you can track totals for two bikes.


----------



## GDTRFB

Does anyone know how many spoke magnets the sensor comes with?
My LBS installed everything on my bike, but I'd like a second magnet for my second set of wheels.


----------



## jamesdak

Battery life on mine has been real good also. Finally replaced the battery today after over 10 months of almost daily use. Worked well this winter even in sub-zero temps. I do suspect the battery strength indicator though. Mine was full yesterday and then went empty today while setting up new sensors on a different bike. Mine does get pulled off the bike after each ride to log in the stats.


----------



## sixduce52

Thank you for your response. I did find additional info to download and print from bontrager's website. They say it's necessary to record the accumulated mileage on paper by holding down the left button to access to total mileage to date. You must hen reenter this mileage manually if you replace the battery or reset the computer or do a pairing function again. Bit of a hassle but worth the effort.


----------



## redtopia

*How to reset the total altitude?*

I'm setting up my Node 2 for the first time (after some rides last fall). I want to clear out my total altitude, but I don't see a way to do that.

When I go to the ALT view, it shows me my current altitude. Then I click on the left button, it shows the % grade, then I click the left button again and it shows TRP + FT (total climbed for the trip), and then I click the left button again, it shows TTL + FT, for total altitude climbed.

I assume the last one (TTL + FT) is like the odometer... keeps track for each trip. If so, I should be able to reset that.

When I go to SYSTEM -> ALT, I can only set my current altitude.

Any ideas?

PS: My battery works fine!


----------



## sixduce52

Have a node 1 and it does not have the altitude features of the node 2. I did go to Bontrager's web site and explored the on line info for my node 1 and did find the answers to those issues which were not addressed in the owner's manual that was packaged with the unit itself. You may well find your answers in the same manner.


----------



## Squirrel_Girl

Hi ya'll, I've just ressurrected this thread for a newbie, odometer related question.

I have a new Node 2 and it's got too many features. I have 7 bikes and 5 or 6 different computers and they all work differently! Due to the different models I sometimes accidentally reset my computer cuz it uses different buttons than the bikes I ride more often.

I've scrolled through the manual about 3 times now (and ridden my new bike about 4 times now) and I can't find the odometer! The manual says how to reset it, but I just want to look at it! Can someone please help me?


----------

